# Shower screen



## RhysT (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm getting a divot in my puck when doing 14g of coffee into a 14g basket. Can anyone link a flat shower screen upgrade for the Silvia that's available in the UK? Cheers!


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

RhysT said:


> I'm getting a divot in my puck when doing 14g of coffee into a 14g basket. Can anyone link a flat shower screen upgrade for the Silvia that's available in the UK? Cheers!


 As no one else answered this, I will try. I couldn't find the flat screen kit available in the UK, but there are a few options, and you can quite easily do it yourself if you want.

To start I will say that I am not at all convinced that improving the screw makes any difference to changeling and improvement in the cup. The simplest change you can do is replace the screw with an M5 12mm button head or flat head screw, such as this: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M3-M4-M5-M6-A4-Stainless-Socket-BUTTON-Head-Screws-Allen-Key-Bolts-Hex-Marine/272855382495?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649. You can see a picture of what this looks like in this thread:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54476-silvia-screw-touching-puck-at-14g/?do=embed

If you want a completely flush screen, you will need a countersunk screw (search ebay, as if I link it the URL is very long), drill the jetbreaker with a sunk tool, and create the dent needed in the screen by pressing the screw, screen and drilled jet breaker in a vice. You can find detailed instructions here: https://www.schneordesign.com/diy/diy-coffee/rancilio-silvia-mega-mod-part10-grouphead-shower/

If you want to insure yourself against messing up the get breaker, you can buy a spare one (https://www.espressocare.com/products/item/rancilio-grouphead-jet-breaker). This way, if you don't like the mode, you can go back.


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Opinions vary on the topic, but I know without question the stock hex head was damaging the puck in my case. I like to updose... always have and always will regardless of machine design, etc. Of course that caused some channeling as the puck was always fractured from the lame screw head. Switching to the flush mount kit instantly gave me better results for how I use the machine.


----------



## Ankur (Apr 12, 2021)

shadow745 said:


> Opinions vary on the topic, but I know without question the stock hex head was damaging the puck in my case. I like to updose... always have and always will regardless of machine design, etc. Of course that caused some channeling as the puck was always fractured from the lame screw head. Switching to the flush mount kit instantly gave me better results for how I use the machine.


 Where did you obtain the flush mount kit please?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

shadow745 said:


> Opinions vary on the topic, but I know without question the stock hex head was damaging the puck in my case. I like to updose... always have and always will regardless of machine design, etc. Of course that caused some channeling as the puck was always fractured from the lame screw head. Switching to the flush mount kit instantly gave me better results for how I use the machine.


 Why not use a deeper basket ?


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ankur said:


> Where did you obtain the flush mount kit please?


 Found it on Amazon, but that was at least 4 years ago...


----------



## Ankur (Apr 12, 2021)

shadow745 said:


> Found it on Amazon, but that was at least 4 years ago...


 Ahhh im looking on amazon not available cant seem to find anywhere. Appreciate the response thanks


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Why not use a deeper basket ?


 Did that as well, but still push things on updosing so the flush mount just made things that much better. Not to mention it's a slightly cleaner design and allows for easier swiping of the screen before each extraction. Whereas the lame stock screw head tends to grab the cloth. FWIW I tend to keep most things I have in stock form as manufacturers do usually spend time/money on how things are designed/manufactured, but that is one lame thing with the Silvia line, plain and simple.


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ankur said:


> Ahhh im looking on amazon not available cant seem to find anywhere. Appreciate the response thanks


 Yeah it might be difficult to find at times, but will see if anything else pops up...

OK just found this as I have looked at that page in the past and apparently they will reopen soon and might have it.

http://store.pidsilvia.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=67&product_id=56


----------



## Ankur (Apr 12, 2021)

shadow745 said:


> Yeah it might be difficult to find at times, but will see if anything else pops up...
> 
> OK just found this as I have looked at that page in the past and apparently they will reopen soon and might have it.
> 
> http://store.pidsilvia.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=67&product_id=56


 Hahaha great minds i actually emailed this person yest as it was tge only place i could find that had the mod in stick but as you mentioned they seem to be away so hoping they will be able to help me. Very much appreciate your help with this.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Ankur said:


> Where did you obtain the flush mount kit please?


 pidsilvia.com is the only place I've ever seen it. I was also concerned when I first got my silvia but I don't get any channelling, so I think it's a bit of a non-issue if dosing normally (14g in 14g basket should be fine). Saying that, as shadow mentioned, could be issues when updosing and the hex bolt is a pain for wiping the shower screen. Make sure you clean the diffuser and jetbreaker whilst you have it all out, mine were completely black with coffee!

I tried the button head screws as listed in this thread but the difference in height between it and the hex bolt is negligible, so pointless mod there.


----------



## Ankur (Apr 12, 2021)

newdent said:


> pidsilvia.com is the only place I've ever seen it. I was also concerned when I first got my silvia but I don't get any channelling, so I think it's a bit of a non-issue if dosing normally (14g in 14g basket should be fine). Saying that, as shadow mentioned, could be issues when updosing and the hex bolt is a pain for wiping the shower screen. Make sure you clean the diffuser and jetbreaker whilst you have it all out, mine were completely black with coffee!
> 
> I tried the button head screws as listed in this thread but the difference in height between it and the hex bolt is negligible, so pointless mod there.


 Hey newdent thanks for your response. Yeah i saw that pidsilvia currently is the only person to do the mod. I defo need an updose or bigger basket as 14g doesnt quote hit that caffeine spot 😉. Got very much used to the gaggia's deeper basket.

Currently im waiting for pidsilvia to get back to me and looking for a bottomless portafilter so i can get a bigger basket


----------



## Ankur (Apr 12, 2021)

Thank you @shadow745and @newdent for all the information you guys gave me, aporeciate all the help.

i got in touch with pidsilvia however the postage was near enough the cost of the product without insurance which then made me go down the diy route as i am quite hands on. I am please to say it worked a treat ive attatched some pics.

i will be offering this as a service for a much more nominal price for rancilio lovers in the uk.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice job there Anker. Did you bend the screen or buy one with the counter sink already pressed in?


----------



## Ankur (Apr 12, 2021)

newdent said:


> Nice job there Anker. Did you bend the screen or buy one with the counter sink already pressed in?


 I bent the screen myself took some work mind you but was definitely worth all the effort.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

I bet that was a pain. Maybe there are shower screens that are the correct diameter that are already counter sunk?

Obviously no getting around having to counter sink the jet breaker...


----------



## Ankur (Apr 12, 2021)

newdent said:


> I bet that was a pain. Maybe there are shower screens that are the correct diameter that are already counter sunk?
> 
> Obviously no getting around having to counter sink the jet breaker...


 Yea defo no way of getting round the breaker i scoured the Internet to see if the part was available.

As for the screens well i got a touch confused as there are screens that already have an indent that are around the same size but then when i looked for rancilio screen to get the correct size, i came across many screens with different sizes all supposedly for the silvia. Baffled the hell out of me. Thats why i decided to just attempt to indent my own screen.

Btw make a massive different to the coffee puck and cleaning


----------



## hangerhead (Oct 13, 2018)

Ankur said:


> Thank you @shadow745and @newdent for all the information you guys gave me, aporeciate all the help.
> 
> i got in touch with pidsilvia however the postage was near enough the cost of the product without insurance which then made me go down the diy route as i am quite hands on. I am please to say it worked a treat ive attatched some pics.
> 
> ...


 Hi - found this post addresses my exact issue as an updoser :/

are you now offering this service within the UK?

would I need to buy a new jetbreaker and showerscreen and send it to you for modification and then you parcel up with the countersunk screw?


----------



## Ankur (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi @hangerheadyes i can offer this service now. If you have your own jet breaker and screen i can modify that one you dont need to purchase a seperate one ( but of course you can if you wish) i will modify it amd send it back (signed for with a flathead stainless steel a2 screw for which you will need an allen key (easily available).

Thanks


----------



## hangerhead (Oct 13, 2018)

this is the jet breaker?

Rancilio Silvia Group Spray Nozzle ø 21mm - 25139001 theespressoshop.co.uk


----------



## Ankur (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi

Yes it is


----------



## Guest (11 mo ago)

@Ankur, how did you create the bend in the screen so nicely? I believe I have the tools to do everything else cleanly but I would hate to screw up a couple screens to get this right.


----------

